# wird



## AMNESIS

Hola, ¿cómo se traduce esta frase? He buscado la palabra wird en el diccionario y no aparece, por similitud a un programa de televisión español, creo que puede ser lo siguiente, corregidme, por favor.

Wer wird Millionär?

¿Quién quiere ser millonario?

Gracias


----------



## Turmalin

El significado literal es '¿Quién se convierte en millonario?' En realidad, es el verbo _werden_ 'convertirse' en presente. El presente se usa mucho para referirse al futuro, de ahí que la traducción podría ser perfectamente también '¡Quién se convertirá en millonario''.


----------



## AMNESIS

Gracias Turmalin, normal que no lo encontrara en el diccionario.


----------



## Sidjanga

AMNESIS said:


> (...)He buscado la palabra wird en el diccionario y no aparece, (...)


Como nota aparte: introduciendo cualquier forma (correcta) de cualquier palabra alemana en el diccionario del sitio de la universidad de Leipzig, el buscador te llevará siempre a la forma básica de la palabra en cuestión (como en ejemplo del enlace: _Wort: wird _-> _Grundform: werden_).


----------



## AMNESIS

gracias sigianga, muy útil


----------



## Udo

¡ Hola !

_wird_ es una forma conjugada del verbo alemán _werden_. Pero eso a su vez tiene múltiples traducciones. En muchas formas gramaticales se usa como verbo auxiliar. Pero aún cuando que se usa como verbo principal no es fácil traducirla. Aquí una pájina que intenta explicar a los alemanes como traducir _werden_ al español.

http://www.spanisch-lehrbuch.de/grammatik/kapitel17/spanisch_lernen_online_kapitel_17_1.htm


----------

